# Aktuelles QT und gnome Update --> Blocker

## Tinitus

Hallo,

wer kann mir da mal helfen:

```
[ebuild     U ] gnome-base/gnome-2.26.3 [2.24.1]

[blocks B     ] <x11-libs/qt-qt3support-4.5.2 ("<x11-libs/qt-qt3support-4.5.2" is blocking x11-libs/qt-gui-4.5.2-r2, x11-libs/qt-phonon-4.5.2, x11-libs/qt-assistant-4.5.2, x11-libs/qt-xmlpatterns-4.5.2, x11-libs/qt-dbus-4.5.2, x11-libs/qt-script-4.5.2, x11-libs/qt-test-4.5.2, x11-libs/qt-svg-4.5.2, x11-libs/qt-webkit-4.5.2-r1, x11-libs/qt-core-4.5.2, x11-libs/qt-sql-4.5.2)

[blocks B     ] <x11-libs/qt-sql-4.5.2 ("<x11-libs/qt-sql-4.5.2" is blocking x11-libs/qt-gui-4.5.2-r2, x11-libs/qt-phonon-4.5.2, x11-libs/qt-assistant-4.5.2, x11-libs/qt-xmlpatterns-4.5.2, x11-libs/qt-dbus-4.5.2, x11-libs/qt-script-4.5.2, x11-libs/qt-test-4.5.2, x11-libs/qt-svg-4.5.2, x11-libs/qt-qt3support-4.5.2, x11-libs/qt-webkit-4.5.2-r1, x11-libs/qt-core-4.5.2)

[blocks B     ] <x11-libs/qt-dbus-4.5.2 ("<x11-libs/qt-dbus-4.5.2" is blocking x11-libs/qt-gui-4.5.2-r2, x11-libs/qt-phonon-4.5.2, x11-libs/qt-assistant-4.5.2, x11-libs/qt-xmlpatterns-4.5.2, x11-libs/qt-script-4.5.2, x11-libs/qt-test-4.5.2, x11-libs/qt-svg-4.5.2, x11-libs/qt-qt3support-4.5.2, x11-libs/qt-webkit-4.5.2-r1, x11-libs/qt-core-4.5.2, x11-libs/qt-sql-4.5.2)

[blocks B     ] <x11-libs/qt-gui-4.5.2 ("<x11-libs/qt-gui-4.5.2" is blocking x11-libs/qt-assistant-4.5.2, x11-libs/qt-phonon-4.5.2, x11-libs/qt-xmlpatterns-4.5.2, x11-libs/qt-dbus-4.5.2, x11-libs/qt-script-4.5.2, x11-libs/qt-test-4.5.2, x11-libs/qt-svg-4.5.2, x11-libs/qt-qt3support-4.5.2, x11-libs/qt-webkit-4.5.2-r1, x11-libs/qt-core-4.5.2, x11-libs/qt-sql-4.5.2)

[blocks B     ] <x11-libs/qt-opengl-4.5.2 ("<x11-libs/qt-opengl-4.5.2" is blocking x11-libs/qt-gui-4.5.2-r2, x11-libs/qt-phonon-4.5.2, x11-libs/qt-assistant-4.5.2, x11-libs/qt-xmlpatterns-4.5.2, x11-libs/qt-dbus-4.5.2, x11-libs/qt-script-4.5.2, x11-libs/qt-test-4.5.2, x11-libs/qt-svg-4.5.2, x11-libs/qt-qt3support-4.5.2, x11-libs/qt-webkit-4.5.2-r1, x11-libs/qt-core-4.5.2, x11-libs/qt-sql-4.5.2)

[blocks B     ] >x11-libs/qt-core-4.5.1-r9999 (">x11-libs/qt-core-4.5.1-r9999" is blocking x11-libs/qt-phonon-4.5.1, x11-libs/qt-assistant-4.5.1, x11-libs/qt-webkit-4.5.1-r1, x11-libs/qt-svg-4.5.1-r1, x11-libs/qt-script-4.5.1, x11-libs/qt-dbus-4.5.1, x11-libs/qt-xmlpatterns-4.5.1, x11-libs/qt-test-4.5.1, x11-libs/qt-gui-4.5.1, x11-libs/qt-qt3support-4.5.1, x11-libs/qt-opengl-4.5.1, x11-libs/qt-sql-4.5.1)

[blocks B     ] >x11-libs/qt-phonon-4.5.1-r9999 (">x11-libs/qt-phonon-4.5.1-r9999" is blocking x11-libs/qt-assistant-4.5.1, x11-libs/qt-webkit-4.5.1-r1, x11-libs/qt-svg-4.5.1-r1, x11-libs/qt-script-4.5.1, x11-libs/qt-dbus-4.5.1, x11-libs/qt-xmlpatterns-4.5.1, x11-libs/qt-test-4.5.1, x11-libs/qt-gui-4.5.1, x11-libs/qt-qt3support-4.5.1, x11-libs/qt-opengl-4.5.1, x11-libs/qt-sql-4.5.1, x11-libs/qt-core-4.5.1)

[blocks B     ] <x11-libs/qt-assistant-4.5.2 ("<x11-libs/qt-assistant-4.5.2" is blocking x11-libs/qt-gui-4.5.2-r2, x11-libs/qt-phonon-4.5.2, x11-libs/qt-xmlpatterns-4.5.2, x11-libs/qt-dbus-4.5.2, x11-libs/qt-script-4.5.2, x11-libs/qt-test-4.5.2, x11-libs/qt-svg-4.5.2, x11-libs/qt-qt3support-4.5.2, x11-libs/qt-webkit-4.5.2-r1, x11-libs/qt-core-4.5.2, x11-libs/qt-sql-4.5.2)

[blocks B     ] >x11-libs/qt-xmlpatterns-4.5.1-r9999 (">x11-libs/qt-xmlpatterns-4.5.1-r9999" is blocking x11-libs/qt-phonon-4.5.1, x11-libs/qt-assistant-4.5.1, x11-libs/qt-webkit-4.5.1-r1, x11-libs/qt-svg-4.5.1-r1, x11-libs/qt-script-4.5.1, x11-libs/qt-dbus-4.5.1, x11-libs/qt-test-4.5.1, x11-libs/qt-gui-4.5.1, x11-libs/qt-qt3support-4.5.1, x11-libs/qt-opengl-4.5.1, x11-libs/qt-sql-4.5.1, x11-libs/qt-core-4.5.1)

[blocks B     ] >x11-libs/qt-svg-4.5.1-r9999 (">x11-libs/qt-svg-4.5.1-r9999" is blocking x11-libs/qt-phonon-4.5.1, x11-libs/qt-assistant-4.5.1, x11-libs/qt-webkit-4.5.1-r1, x11-libs/qt-script-4.5.1, x11-libs/qt-dbus-4.5.1, x11-libs/qt-xmlpatterns-4.5.1, x11-libs/qt-test-4.5.1, x11-libs/qt-gui-4.5.1, x11-libs/qt-qt3support-4.5.1, x11-libs/qt-opengl-4.5.1, x11-libs/qt-sql-4.5.1, x11-libs/qt-core-4.5.1)

[blocks B     ] >x11-libs/qt-assistant-4.5.1-r9999 (">x11-libs/qt-assistant-4.5.1-r9999" is blocking x11-libs/qt-phonon-4.5.1, x11-libs/qt-webkit-4.5.1-r1, x11-libs/qt-svg-4.5.1-r1, x11-libs/qt-script-4.5.1, x11-libs/qt-dbus-4.5.1, x11-libs/qt-xmlpatterns-4.5.1, x11-libs/qt-test-4.5.1, x11-libs/qt-gui-4.5.1, x11-libs/qt-qt3support-4.5.1, x11-libs/qt-opengl-4.5.1, x11-libs/qt-sql-4.5.1, x11-libs/qt-core-4.5.1)

[blocks B     ] <x11-libs/qt-xmlpatterns-4.5.2 ("<x11-libs/qt-xmlpatterns-4.5.2" is blocking x11-libs/qt-gui-4.5.2-r2, x11-libs/qt-phonon-4.5.2, x11-libs/qt-assistant-4.5.2, x11-libs/qt-dbus-4.5.2, x11-libs/qt-script-4.5.2, x11-libs/qt-test-4.5.2, x11-libs/qt-svg-4.5.2, x11-libs/qt-qt3support-4.5.2, x11-libs/qt-webkit-4.5.2-r1, x11-libs/qt-core-4.5.2, x11-libs/qt-sql-4.5.2)

[blocks B     ] >x11-libs/qt-test-4.5.1-r9999 (">x11-libs/qt-test-4.5.1-r9999" is blocking x11-libs/qt-phonon-4.5.1, x11-libs/qt-assistant-4.5.1, x11-libs/qt-webkit-4.5.1-r1, x11-libs/qt-svg-4.5.1-r1, x11-libs/qt-script-4.5.1, x11-libs/qt-dbus-4.5.1, x11-libs/qt-xmlpatterns-4.5.1, x11-libs/qt-gui-4.5.1, x11-libs/qt-qt3support-4.5.1, x11-libs/qt-opengl-4.5.1, x11-libs/qt-sql-4.5.1, x11-libs/qt-core-4.5.1)

[blocks B     ] <x11-libs/qt-script-4.5.2 ("<x11-libs/qt-script-4.5.2" is blocking x11-libs/qt-gui-4.5.2-r2, x11-libs/qt-phonon-4.5.2, x11-libs/qt-assistant-4.5.2, x11-libs/qt-xmlpatterns-4.5.2, x11-libs/qt-dbus-4.5.2, x11-libs/qt-test-4.5.2, x11-libs/qt-svg-4.5.2, x11-libs/qt-qt3support-4.5.2, x11-libs/qt-webkit-4.5.2-r1, x11-libs/qt-core-4.5.2, x11-libs/qt-sql-4.5.2)

[blocks B     ] >x11-libs/qt-qt3support-4.5.1-r9999 (">x11-libs/qt-qt3support-4.5.1-r9999" is blocking x11-libs/qt-phonon-4.5.1, x11-libs/qt-assistant-4.5.1, x11-libs/qt-webkit-4.5.1-r1, x11-libs/qt-svg-4.5.1-r1, x11-libs/qt-script-4.5.1, x11-libs/qt-dbus-4.5.1, x11-libs/qt-xmlpatterns-4.5.1, x11-libs/qt-test-4.5.1, x11-libs/qt-gui-4.5.1, x11-libs/qt-opengl-4.5.1, x11-libs/qt-sql-4.5.1, x11-libs/qt-core-4.5.1)

[blocks B     ] <x11-libs/qt-webkit-4.5.2 ("<x11-libs/qt-webkit-4.5.2" is blocking x11-libs/qt-gui-4.5.2-r2, x11-libs/qt-phonon-4.5.2, x11-libs/qt-assistant-4.5.2, x11-libs/qt-xmlpatterns-4.5.2, x11-libs/qt-dbus-4.5.2, x11-libs/qt-script-4.5.2, x11-libs/qt-test-4.5.2, x11-libs/qt-svg-4.5.2, x11-libs/qt-qt3support-4.5.2, x11-libs/qt-core-4.5.2, x11-libs/qt-sql-4.5.2)

[blocks B     ] <x11-libs/qt-svg-4.5.2 ("<x11-libs/qt-svg-4.5.2" is blocking x11-libs/qt-gui-4.5.2-r2, x11-libs/qt-phonon-4.5.2, x11-libs/qt-assistant-4.5.2, x11-libs/qt-xmlpatterns-4.5.2, x11-libs/qt-dbus-4.5.2, x11-libs/qt-script-4.5.2, x11-libs/qt-test-4.5.2, x11-libs/qt-qt3support-4.5.2, x11-libs/qt-webkit-4.5.2-r1, x11-libs/qt-core-4.5.2, x11-libs/qt-sql-4.5.2)

[blocks B     ] <x11-libs/qt-test-4.5.2 ("<x11-libs/qt-test-4.5.2" is blocking x11-libs/qt-assistant-4.5.2, x11-libs/qt-phonon-4.5.2, x11-libs/qt-xmlpatterns-4.5.2, x11-libs/qt-dbus-4.5.2, x11-libs/qt-script-4.5.2, x11-libs/qt-gui-4.5.2-r2, x11-libs/qt-svg-4.5.2, x11-libs/qt-qt3support-4.5.2, x11-libs/qt-webkit-4.5.2-r1, x11-libs/qt-core-4.5.2, x11-libs/qt-sql-4.5.2)

[blocks B     ] >x11-libs/qt-script-4.5.1-r9999 (">x11-libs/qt-script-4.5.1-r9999" is blocking x11-libs/qt-phonon-4.5.1, x11-libs/qt-assistant-4.5.1, x11-libs/qt-webkit-4.5.1-r1, x11-libs/qt-svg-4.5.1-r1, x11-libs/qt-dbus-4.5.1, x11-libs/qt-xmlpatterns-4.5.1, x11-libs/qt-test-4.5.1, x11-libs/qt-gui-4.5.1, x11-libs/qt-qt3support-4.5.1, x11-libs/qt-opengl-4.5.1, x11-libs/qt-sql-4.5.1, x11-libs/qt-core-4.5.1)

[blocks B     ] <x11-libs/qt-core-4.5.2 ("<x11-libs/qt-core-4.5.2" is blocking x11-libs/qt-gui-4.5.2-r2, x11-libs/qt-phonon-4.5.2, x11-libs/qt-assistant-4.5.2, x11-libs/qt-xmlpatterns-4.5.2, x11-libs/qt-dbus-4.5.2, x11-libs/qt-script-4.5.2, x11-libs/qt-test-4.5.2, x11-libs/qt-svg-4.5.2, x11-libs/qt-qt3support-4.5.2, x11-libs/qt-webkit-4.5.2-r1, x11-libs/qt-sql-4.5.2)

[blocks B     ] >x11-libs/qt-sql-4.5.1-r9999 (">x11-libs/qt-sql-4.5.1-r9999" is blocking x11-libs/qt-phonon-4.5.1, x11-libs/qt-assistant-4.5.1, x11-libs/qt-webkit-4.5.1-r1, x11-libs/qt-svg-4.5.1-r1, x11-libs/qt-script-4.5.1, x11-libs/qt-dbus-4.5.1, x11-libs/qt-xmlpatterns-4.5.1, x11-libs/qt-test-4.5.1, x11-libs/qt-gui-4.5.1, x11-libs/qt-qt3support-4.5.1, x11-libs/qt-opengl-4.5.1, x11-libs/qt-core-4.5.1)

[blocks B     ] <x11-libs/qt-phonon-4.5.2 ("<x11-libs/qt-phonon-4.5.2" is blocking x11-libs/qt-gui-4.5.2-r2, x11-libs/qt-assistant-4.5.2, x11-libs/qt-xmlpatterns-4.5.2, x11-libs/qt-dbus-4.5.2, x11-libs/qt-script-4.5.2, x11-libs/qt-test-4.5.2, x11-libs/qt-svg-4.5.2, x11-libs/qt-qt3support-4.5.2, x11-libs/qt-webkit-4.5.2-r1, x11-libs/qt-core-4.5.2, x11-libs/qt-sql-4.5.2)

[blocks B     ] >x11-libs/qt-gui-4.5.1-r9999 (">x11-libs/qt-gui-4.5.1-r9999" is blocking x11-libs/qt-phonon-4.5.1, x11-libs/qt-assistant-4.5.1, x11-libs/qt-webkit-4.5.1-r1, x11-libs/qt-svg-4.5.1-r1, x11-libs/qt-script-4.5.1, x11-libs/qt-dbus-4.5.1, x11-libs/qt-xmlpatterns-4.5.1, x11-libs/qt-test-4.5.1, x11-libs/qt-qt3support-4.5.1, x11-libs/qt-opengl-4.5.1, x11-libs/qt-sql-4.5.1, x11-libs/qt-core-4.5.1)

[blocks B     ] >x11-libs/qt-dbus-4.5.1-r9999 (">x11-libs/qt-dbus-4.5.1-r9999" is blocking x11-libs/qt-phonon-4.5.1, x11-libs/qt-assistant-4.5.1, x11-libs/qt-webkit-4.5.1-r1, x11-libs/qt-svg-4.5.1-r1, x11-libs/qt-script-4.5.1, x11-libs/qt-xmlpatterns-4.5.1, x11-libs/qt-test-4.5.1, x11-libs/qt-gui-4.5.1, x11-libs/qt-qt3support-4.5.1, x11-libs/qt-opengl-4.5.1, x11-libs/qt-sql-4.5.1, x11-libs/qt-core-4.5.1)

[blocks B     ] >x11-libs/qt-webkit-4.5.1-r9999 (">x11-libs/qt-webkit-4.5.1-r9999" is blocking x11-libs/qt-phonon-4.5.1, x11-libs/qt-assistant-4.5.1, x11-libs/qt-opengl-4.5.1, x11-libs/qt-svg-4.5.1-r1, x11-libs/qt-script-4.5.1, x11-libs/qt-dbus-4.5.1, x11-libs/qt-xmlpatterns-4.5.1, x11-libs/qt-test-4.5.1, x11-libs/qt-gui-4.5.1, x11-libs/qt-qt3support-4.5.1, x11-libs/qt-sql-4.5.1, x11-libs/qt-core-4.5.1)

```

Irgendwie sehe ich nicht, wo der Hase im Pfeffer liegt.

G. R.

----------

## Tinitus

Und dann noch hier das:

einmal mit -qt3support und einmal ohne...

```
emerge --update --deep world -pv

These are the packages that would be merged, in order:

Calculating dependencies... done!

emerge: there are no ebuilds built with USE flags to satisfy "~x11-libs/qt-core-4.5.2[-debug,-qt3support]".

!!! One of the following packages is required to complete your request:

- x11-libs/qt-core-4.5.2 (Change USE: -qt3support)

(dependency required by "x11-libs/qt-opengl-4.5.2-r1" [ebuild])

(dependency required by "dev-python/PyQt4-4.5.4-r4" [installed])

(dependency required by "world" [argument])

 * IMPORTANT: 5 news items need reading for repository 'gentoo'.

 * Use eselect news to read news items.

nano /etc/portage/package.use

 emerge --update --deep world -pv

These are the packages that would be merged, in order:

Calculating dependencies... done!

emerge: there are no ebuilds built with USE flags to satisfy "~x11-libs/qt-core-4.5.2[glib,qt3support,-debug]".

!!! One of the following packages is required to complete your request:

- x11-libs/qt-core-4.5.2 (Change USE: +qt3support)

(dependency required by "x11-libs/qt-gui-4.5.2-r2" [ebuild])

(dependency required by "x11-libs/qt-svg-4.5.2" [ebuild])

(dependency required by "world" [argument])

 * IMPORTANT: 5 news items need reading for repository 'gentoo'.

 * Use eselect news to read news items.

```

Für eines sollte er sich nun mal entscheiden  :Wink: 

G. R.

----------

## Max Steel

Ich habe qt3support angeschaltet. Das funktioniert. evtl musst du ein emerge -avN @world durchführen. (für 2.2; Oder portage-2.1.6 Nutzer emerge -avN world)

----------

